# Sistema con 3 monitor

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, purtroppo in merito sono decisamente ignorante quindi mi appello alle vostre competenze  :Wink: 

Vorrei implementare un sistema con 3 monitor ma non ho nemmeno idea se sia possibile e come ...

2 schede grafiche ? di cui esistano driver per linux che supportino tale funzione ?

Qualsiasi informazione possiate darmi sarà la benvenuta  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualsiasi informazione possiate darmi sarà la benvenuta 

 

secondo me, se hai più schede grafiche, è sufficiente avviare più server X.

comunque, penso che quello che vuoi fare corrisponda grosso modo alla tecnica del multiset.

----------

## riverdragon

http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/th2go/

Questa potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma non so se esista il supporto per linux.

----------

## Kernel78

Io non ho più schede grafiche e non saprei nemmeno quali prendere per ottenere questo risultato, io vorrei avere come risultato un unico monitor virtuale largo come la somma di tutti e tre e poter spostare mouse e applicazioni in maniera uniforme ...

Il multiseat mi sembra una cosa completamente diversa da quello che voglio io ...

Il th2go sembra interessante ma devo studiarmelo un po', mi sembra strano che se dal mio pc esce una risoluzione di (per esempio) 1024x768 lui possa tirare fuori 3072x768 ... o riscala l'immagine o si inventa 2 punti su 3 ... ma quando rientro me lo leggo meglio

Intanto se qualcuno ha qualche altra idea, parere, opinione che voglia condividere io ne sarei grato  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

Con 3 schede grafiche non saprei aiutarti... al massimo sono arrivato a 2 e funzionava decisamente bene. Per farlo con due avevo abilitato la flag xinerama e con una scheda grafica nvidia con due uscite avevo impostato la risoluzione di entrambi i monitor a 1600x1200 e quindi avevo una risoluzione totale dell'area di lavoro a 3200x1200.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Con 3 schede grafiche non saprei aiutarti... al massimo sono arrivato a 2 e funzionava decisamente bene. Per farlo con due avevo abilitato la flag xinerama e con una scheda grafica nvidia con due uscite avevo impostato la risoluzione di entrambi i monitor a 1600x1200 e quindi avevo una risoluzione totale dell'area di lavoro a 3200x1200.

 

quindi tu hai messo due monitor collegati ad un'unica scheda video ?

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il multiseat mi sembra una cosa completamente diversa da quello che voglio io ...
> 
> 

 

allora ti serve semplicemente un multi monitor.

Wikipedia consiglia di usare Xdmx.

ma non mi è chiaro se lo puoi fare con un'unica scheda grafica.

è possibile spedire due segnali diversi attraverso un'unica uscita fisica?

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   Con 3 schede grafiche non saprei aiutarti... al massimo sono arrivato a 2 e funzionava decisamente bene. Per farlo con due avevo abilitato la flag xinerama e con una scheda grafica nvidia con due uscite avevo impostato la risoluzione di entrambi i monitor a 1600x1200 e quindi avevo una risoluzione totale dell'area di lavoro a 3200x1200. 
> 
> quindi tu hai messo due monitor collegati ad un'unica scheda video ?

 Quello l'ho fatto anche io, funziona anche in tutti i portatili che hanno un'uscita video secondaria. Con i driver nvidia non serve nemmeno xinerama, c'è TwinView che ti permette di passare da una modalità all'altra senza riavviare X.

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> funziona anche in tutti i portatili che hanno un'uscita video secondaria.

 

quasi tutti.

i più semplici ammettono solo la modalità clone, che si attiva automticamente senza alcun tipo di configurazione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Kernel78: si, esatto. so che esistono schede video con la possibilità di collegare 3 monitor della matrox, ti hanno messi il link sopra. Non ho mai provato a collegare due schede video per ottenere 3/4 monitor. non so nemmeno se sia possibile.

@riverdragon: esatto, con il twinview puoi fare praticamente di tutto, non mi ricordavo il nome esatto. In ogni caso anche con l'utilizzo di twinview mi sembra che tu debba compilare i programmi principali con il supporto a xinerama, altrimenti alcune cose non funzionano. Onestamente l'ho fatto qualche anno fa e poi ho disassemblato il tutto perchè non ne avevo più necessità. mi sono preso un monitor più grande  :Razz: 

----------

## Zizo

Non che mi stiano simpatiche le schede ati, ma potresti valutare questa opzione: http://www.amd.com/it/products/technologies/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity.aspx

In particolare "offre la massima compatibilità con sistemi operativi come" bla, bla bla "Linux." (Supporto Linux pianificato da attivare con una release futura del driver ATI Catalyst™.)Last edited by Zizo on Sat Jun 12, 2010 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

le ATI non stanno particolarmente simpatiche nemmeno a me ma non ho necessità di prestazioni grafiche elevate ma solo di avere spazio per gestire al meglio tutte le finestre ... se le ATI possono darmelo ... beh,me le farò piacere  :Smile: 

----------

## Zizo

Potresti anche dare uno sguardo a synergy: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/

ma qua siamo nel campo del vnc o simile, in altre parole hai bisogno di più pc collegati in rete, ognuno con la propria scheda video e un monitor dedicato.

Stavo inoltre cercando con google per un "distributore di segnale video", o così è come potrei definirlo, avendo in mente quei maxischermi composti da più monitor separati ma affiancati, che sicuramente utilizzano un qualche circuito elettronico appositamente studiato. Non ho trovato nulla, potrebbe comunque essere uno spunto.

----------

